# Seven rescued as cargo ship sinks off Ramsgate



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

From the BBC;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-38622179


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Pretty poor reporting, not one source names the ship!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one has been mentioned as the one that sank >


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Fluvius Tamar fits on AIS. 

Shown in apx position mentioned in reports as 'stopped' - last update 00:07UTC today. 

IMO: 9501708
MMSI: 314425000
Call Sign: 8PAL2
Flag: Barbados [BB]
AIS Vessel Type: Cargo
Gross Tonnage: 2876
Deadweight: 4200 t
Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 89.9m × 13m
Year Built: 2009
Status: Active

Was going from Netherlands to Spain.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

gCaptain report:

http://gcaptain.com/seven-crew-rescued-cargo-ship-fluvius-tamar-sinks-north-sea/


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> Pretty poor reporting, not one source names the ship!


So the next of kin can be informed. Seems to be the norm these days, nothing worse than finding out on social media


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

vasco said:


> So the next of kin can be informed. Seems to be the norm these days, nothing worse than finding out on social media


Except that there are no next of kin as all seven crew were rescued.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The living have next of kin too. The worry until the news is delivered must surely be the same.

I agree that to hear an unfavourable outcome on social media would be that much worse than hearing happier news but both would be equally galleysat.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Varley said:


> The living have next of kin too. The worry until the news is delivered must surely be the same.
> 
> I agree that to hear an unfavourable outcome on social media would be that much worse than hearing happier news but both would be equally galleysat.


The stock pot was the usual receiver/transmitter of "news" aboard older vessels.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

cueball44 said:


> This one has been mentioned as the one that sank >


The vessel that sank is in fact this one - under a previous name:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...i:245825000/imo:9501708/vessel:ABIS_ALBUFEIRA


----------

